# The New Bazantar by 8DIO Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

*The New Bazantar by 8DIO Review*
(source http://www.strongmocha.com/2017/11/18/the-new-bazantar-by-8dio-review/)

8DIO released an updated version of an existing Bazantar (originally released in 2012) virtual instrument library which is called The New Bazantar. I did use the original Bazantar and since 2016 and upgrade to the new released. 8DIO sampled and processed a unique excellent sounding string instrument which has been beautifully performed by Mark Deutsch. Mark is also the creator of this instrument and the only person who mastered performing the Bazantar.







In a Bazantar the thoughtful strings are adhered in a modular graphite housing, located between the feet of the main bridge, and mounted at the bottom of the tailpiece and the base of the neck. The stress to the instrument’s structure is greatly decreased as torque is transferred to the body. Mark Deutsch started the development of the Bazantar in the 80s when Mark explored North Indian music and developed nonlinear mathematical patterns as a result. A first fully developed Bazantar was ready in October 1997. It was patented 1999 as a “Device for changing the timbre of a stringed instrument”



Bazantar plays phenomenal and finds its use in a solo instrument, hybrid scores, and to enhance many composed melody. For more dramatic and tension driven score or trailer, you can add haunting bass-like sound. The provided patches work great in a slow passage. Customer who own the own the original 8DIO Bazantar can upgrade for a small fee ($28 USD).

Full Review here:

*The New Bazantar by 8DIO Review*
(source http://www.strongmocha.com/2017/11/18/the-new-bazantar-by-8dio-review/)


----------



## gregh (Nov 18, 2017)

HI, thankyou for this review. In another thread it was mentioned that the Bazantar has few round robins and no velocity layering. Do you notice the limitations of this in your experience? I notice you give the excellent LowdownV2 5 stars but the Bazantar 4 stars - what would be the major reason for the lower rating?

thanks again, Greg


----------



## reutunes (Nov 18, 2017)

Is this a review? Looks more like a history of the instrument, installation guide and summation of the manual to me.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 18, 2017)

How to be a reviewer:
Step 1: Shave your head.
Step 2: Repeat what developer says about the library.


----------



## reutunes (Nov 18, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> How to be a reviewer:
> Step 1: Shave your head.
> Step 2: Repeat what developer says about the library.



Step 3: See what the other shaved head sample library reviewers are doing, then create The Samplecast


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

reutunes said:


> Step 3: See what the other shaved head sample library reviewers are doing, then create The Samplecast


4. Due to my age advantage, I got shaved first...


----------



## reutunes (Nov 18, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> 4. Due to my age advantage, I got shaved first...


Lol - not only are we competing on reviews, we're now competing on head shaving. Love it


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 18, 2017)

You guys should start a band. My name suggestion is Three Bald Musketeers.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

We could color our bare heads, wait those are the "Blue Man Group", another copy. Did I mention that I have a cat?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 18, 2017)

gregh said:


> HI, thankyou for this review. In another thread it was mentioned that the Bazantar has few round robins and no velocity layering. Do you notice the limitations of this in your experience? I notice you give the excellent LowdownV2 5 stars but the Bazantar 4 stars - what would be the major reason for the lower rating?
> 
> thanks again, Greg



Hi Greg,

there are no velocity layers in the Bazantar, you mentioned the LowdownV2 which has 4 velocity layer. The sound o the Bazantar is unique, I am sure even more when played live. One of the big pluses of 8DIO Bazantar are the phrases, which could be of limited or great use. For the consumer the included 8 round robins for each note is beyond what they can hear normally. In a mix, it would be even more hidden. For a trained ear you may hear the RRs, however, the average listener would not be able to pick it up. From my personal experience and taste, LowdownV2 provides more value to me and looking at the included content I gave it a higher rating.

Cheers,
Thorsten
(... goes looking for a wig)


----------



## mouse (Nov 18, 2017)

reutunes said:


> Is this a review? Looks more like a history of the instrument, installation guide and summation of the manual to me.



Welcome to thorsten Meyers reviews...


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks Thorsten. Appreciate bringing this to our attention. Fascinating instrument and the sound is pretty amazing.

Would you be able to characterize the differences in say playability, quality of sound and textures and other sonic tools that are brought to the fore between the new and prior version?

Also, what kind of copy protection is used on this product?

For those interested in the background to this instrument, here is a brief interview/doc on the creator of the instrument, the East Indian influence on developing the instrument and him playing the real thing.



Here is an excellent walkthrough video that answers many of the questions I have about the instrument.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you for incorporating the videos. The first video was used on StrongMocha.com review and lost in the process of copying it over to this page. 

The copy protection is that 8Dio says they personalized (watermarked by 8Dio) the library before a customer can download it. When you receive the download instructions you get a code to use with the 8Dio tool

Downloader can be found here:


PC: https://8dio.net/Downloader/8DioDownloaderInstallerPC.zip
Mac OSX (10.10 or later): https://8dio.net/Downloader/8DioDownloaderInstallerOSX.zip
Mac OSX: https://8dio.net/Downloader/8DioDownloaderLegacy.zip 
The sound of the new library is slightly better sounding to me if you have the old version you can spend the small upgrade fee to experience a bit better sounding tone, new UI. However 8DIO has remapped in some presets the used keys, old midi will run into issues. 






Cheers,
Thorsten



heisenberg said:


> Thanks Thorsten. Appreciate bringing this to our attention. Fascinating instrument and the sound is pretty amazing.
> 
> Would you be able to characterize the differences in say playability, quality of sound and textures and other sonic tools that are brought to the fore between the new and prior version?
> 
> ...


----------

